# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  tzogos

## mayris

Mipos xerei kaneis gia to gnosto kleftopaixnidaki tou opap kino pos na min mpo xana sta praxtoria tous mou spasan ta neura.poso nomimi kleftes mporei na einai kapioi organismoi apisteuto.

----------


## μυσπ

Εδωσα 50 λεπτα επαιξα με κατι γνωστες κ κερδισα 50 λεπτα παλι

----------


## mayris

Otan xaneis 150 200kathe fora pou mpaineis sta praktoreia tous epi dio xronia einai provlima pisteuo

----------

